# معجون الزجاج



## عادل الخطيب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو معجون تثبيت الزجاج على الشبابيك الحديديه وما هو تركيبته


----------



## brahimA56 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام 
حتى انا اخي ابحث عن تركيبة ( معجون تثبيت الزجاج) ان شاءالله لما اجد التركيبة راح اكتبهالك فورا وانت لما تجدها ابعثهالى بارك الله فيك( صناع الحياة )


----------



## brahimA56 (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماهى تركيب معجون تثبت الزجاج


----------



## abue tycer (20 يناير 2010)

معجون الزجاج يتكون من التالك باودر مع مادة صمغية هي سيلكات الصوديوم ومادة مرطبة مثل الكلسرين


----------



## brahimA56 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ربي يحفضك


----------



## عادل الخطيب (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله اني دام البحث لكي اجد الشي المضبوط وليس فقط النظري


----------



## أبو 14 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أن أفيد إخواني بطريقة سهلة 
معجون الزجاج يتكون الطباشير و زيت بذرة الكتان


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

دمتم بخير


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

سبحان المنان العظيم


----------

